# Something isn't right.



## fuzzhead (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a screenshot on my d2vzw. I have something eating up internal storage and calling itself system files. I've tried using root explorer to find the culprit with no avail. I'm hoping somebody may have ran into this problem before.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Your first photo is rather small, had to load up Tapatalk to view it. All your data is usually in one of a few places:

If recently gone from TW to AOSP, check /data/media.
For general use, check sdcard0/Android or even /sdcard/data.
Or if you have do a lot of nandroids, check your CWM or TWRP folders.


----------



## fuzzhead (Aug 7, 2011)

Almost forgot about this topic already. I searched data/media being I remembered its the one folder that doesn't get touched in a wipe. Found a pesky cwm folder hiding and now I'm all fixed up. Been on twrp for a while. Didn't remember having any cwm backups.


----------

